# Jigging Video in NZ by JM in 2012



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup, [email protected], jigging and Jig Master Reels, and big fish!! Heck ya,, now that was a video!! Very nice video and great fishing!!! Thanks Kill very nicely done!! Way to go. FISH ON guys!!! Can not wait to see the YF video from Mexico!!!


----------

